# Radio Frequency Tranciever



## con-f-use (25. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin fast am verzweifeln. Ich suche einen guten deutschen Online-shop, der RFTs (*r*adio *f*equency *t*ransceiver) mit seriellem Interface verkauft.

Sprich sowas wie:
Linx TRM-433-LT
RFM DR-3100

Reichweite nicht unter 10 m. Von mir aus können Transmitter und Reciever auch separate Module sein. Mir ist eigentlich nur der Preis wichtig. Der sollte nicht über 10,- € das Stück liegen. Und die Module sollten klein sein. Die beiden oben aufgeführten Module wären eigentlich perfekt, aber ich hab keinen deutschen Vertrieb gefunden und ich will keine Importkosten berappen. Das ganze soll billig sein.

Wenn jemand, was weiß, dann wäre ich für einen Link über die Maße dankbar.

G-r-uß von con-f-use
http://www.linxtechnologies.com/Products/RF-Modules/LT-Series-RF-Transceiver-Module/

Edit:
Wow, hätte nicht gedacht, dass sich gleich so viele im Elektronik-Board rumtreiben. Das hier ist das beste, was ich bisher gesehen habe: http://www.seeedstudio.com/depot/433mhz-rf-link-kit-p-127.html 
leider nicht beide auf einem chip...


----------

